# Pseudoscorpions



## davholla (Aug 19, 2020)

All ephippiochthonius tetrachelatus, it is unusual to see 3 at once



IMG_3916Pseudoscorpion by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_3923Pseudoscorpion by davholla2002, on Flickr




PseudoscorpionIMG_3918 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Dock bug?




IMG_3948Bug by davholla2002, on Flickr

I have seen these a lot but this is sadly the best photo I have ever got




IMG_5990Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

Is this hoverfly drinking sweat from my hand?




IMG_6070Hoverfly by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Aug 19, 2020)

Them scorpion things are cute little beggars.

I really like the positioning and pose of the second.  They are very small too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## davholla (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks they were small about 2-4 mm long.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2020)

It's really amazing just how diverse our world is, isn't it? Do you know the primary use for those pincers? Are they defensive or just used for moving things? Good set.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 19, 2020)

davholla said:


> Thanks they were small about 2-4 mm long.



Aye, although I don't think I have ever knowingly seen one, that's the kind of size I assumed them to be.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice set of ugly lil creatures.


----------



## davholla (Aug 19, 2020)

Space Face said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks they were small about 2-4 mm long.
> ...


Normally you find them hiding away under pieces of wood or in leaf litter  - this was a lucky day.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 19, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > davholla said:
> ...




I shall have to have a look next time I'm out with the Macro lens.  Are they skittish?


----------



## davholla (Aug 19, 2020)

Space Face said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


They can be.  I leave pieces of wood in the garden to make it easier to find them.
Ideally this should be 
a) near somewhere you can sit down to make it more comfortable
b) out of sight of the wife
c) enough pieces of wood so that you only occasionally look under them.
Not as easy as it sounds


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 19, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > davholla said:
> ...



What part of the world? I've never seen one before even as a kid in NY when bug-hunting was a common activity.


----------



## davholla (Aug 19, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...


This was from the UK but I am sure they are in the US see
Search: USA pseudoscorpion | Flickr

They are very small.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 19, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > davholla said:
> ...



Any excuse to be out of sight of the wife will do for me.


----------



## davholla (Aug 19, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Any excuse to be out of sight of the wife will do for me.


I disagree mine is wonderful


----------



## davholla (Aug 19, 2020)

But sadly she doesn't like macro photography.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 19, 2020)

davholla said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Any excuse to be out of sight of the wife will do for me.
> ...



Yeah,  so is mine (sometimes )


----------



## Donde (Aug 20, 2020)

More great macros.


----------

